# What's up with Noah?



## Davejlaw (May 12, 2006)

I can't believe that I'm following a reality show but TUF3 has been very good this year! What happened last night with the letter to Noah? If these guys are supposed to have zero contact with the outside world during the show to avoid distractions then why are letters being sent to the house with info. from the outside world? I think that Noah was ridiculous for leaving early but he was doing fine until the letter was put in the house. Dana White ought to take a closer look at that. So now Noah is gone...any guesses on who they're bringing back?


----------



## rutherford (May 12, 2006)

Whoah.  Missed the show.  

What kind of letter did he get?


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 12, 2006)

I was wondering about that letter also.  How the hell did he get it if there is no outside contact.
The heart works differently the the brain and when the heart is involved (or a section lower on the body) the brain sometimes fails to see thinks clearly.
Do I think he was wrong for walking off the show? Hell yes but it was not my dession to make,  He thinks he is in love and that dose strange things to a pesons long rang outlook on life.
If he gets home and she tells hin to kiss off he is going to regret leaveing the show. 
I would hate to be the one that gaave her information when he finds them


----------



## rutherford (May 12, 2006)

OK.  Read a recap of the show.  He got a letter (box?) saying that his girlfriend believes he's cheating on her?  And he left the show?

Crazy.  

Almost like it was some kinda Reality TV show.  Oh, wait.


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 12, 2006)

I have been a fan of the Ultimate Figher since last season (I messed the first one unfortunately) and I think it is awesome this time around!  What is making it particularly good is the rivalry between Tito and Ken!  Man they are a show on their own!  *grin*

The really sad part of the Noah thing is that you know at some point he is going to wake up and realize what an opportunity he missed.  He will be kicking himself for acting so irrationally and not thinking through the consequences.  

What is really interesting is who they are going to bring back!  I assume that Toto gets the person back and they get a semi-final match but can he pick from all the eliminated fighters?

Looking forward to the next episode!

Rob


----------



## DavidCC (May 12, 2006)

If he's the kind of guy that would do something like this, then he is NOT the kind of guy that can be a professional fighter (or professional anything probably).  So he didn't really miss an opportunity because he would never have succeeded anyways.


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2006)

He is plain and simply put WHIPPED ans extremely WHIPPED at that. Six month relationship and he is giving up a chance of a lifetime. One day he will look back and regret that decisssion.
Terry


----------



## Marginal (May 12, 2006)

Judging by the look on Shamrock's face in the teaser, I'm thinking they brought back one of his guys.


----------



## crushing (May 12, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Judging by the look on Shamrock's face in the teaser, I'm thinking they brought back one of his guys.



Yeah, I thought the same thing.

Who would you like like to see?


----------



## Davejlaw (May 12, 2006)

The "letter" was just a big envelope with Noah's name on it. It didn't look to me like someone mailed it to the house. I think all this business is scripted into the show but, whatever, that's what you get when you watch "reality" TV. Ken did look pleased when the fighter came into the gym which was weird because I thought Tito's team would get the replacement fighter. PLEASE don't let them bring Solomon back, I think I'd have to stop watching the show!


----------



## crushing (May 12, 2006)

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> PLEASE don't let them bring Solomon back, I think I'd have to stop watching the show!



I'm starting to think I'm the only one that would like to see Solomon back.  DAGGER!  I think he is funny and adds some personality to the show.

During the opening credits I slow down the freaky tooth thing he does.  Every time my son asks, "How does he do that?".  I reply, "I think it is some sort of tooth-jitsu."

I just don't want to see the punk that cut the b-ball.


----------



## Marginal (May 13, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought the same thing.
> 
> Who would you like like to see?


 
I've tried to come up with one I'd like to see back, but I keep coming back to the conclusion that I don't especially care about any of 'em. As far as fairness goes, Solomon I guess. (He was the one that got KO'ed by Noah wasn't he?)


----------



## Davejlaw (May 13, 2006)

Solomon got beaten by Rory, I forgot who Noah beat.


----------



## Marginal (May 13, 2006)

Must've been ol' basketball stabber.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 13, 2006)

So, let me get this right.

I train for a real long time put myself into a frame of mind to go get beat up and beat up others for the possibility of $100,000 over two years. 

Then I get notice that my GF of 6 months thinks I am cheating? 

Why did she not know where he was in the first place?

If she did, then why is she playing this game with him?

Why is he listening? 

Love, and people do great things for love, look at hsitory and Helen of Troy comes to mind. 

While I understand that people can meet and have this connection, I am confused by this behaviour. 

If a woman had asked me to miss a final for college becuase she thought I was cheating as I was spending too much time away from her, I would have dropped her. 

Yet I am not Noah and do not know what is in his brain and heart. 

Like others said there will come a day when he will wake up and she is gone, (* for if she thought he was cheating she will again, and many who acuse the other of cheating are just externalizing their guilt *),  and he will say to himself, "What if ..."


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 15, 2006)

WTF is up with NOAH?

All I can say is I hope he is happy and she respects what he gave up for her, and does not walk all over him. 


WTF is up with Dana White?

He had a fight ready to go. Two fighters chosen and trained to go, and neither were the one who left. 

He could have had a fight, the letter did not show up until 45 minutes into a 60 minute show. This is really stupid. 

Now I agree with Dana on not allowing the phone call, and flying the guy home, but what is up with no fight? Did he need a pad week per sponsers or network? Coudl he not afford to fly to people home on the same day?

Crazy I tell you. Crazy.


----------



## Davejlaw (May 16, 2006)

What's up with Dana White is that he is running a "Reality" TV show and drama and plot twists play into the show. I think that some of the show (not the fights) is scripted to increase the entertainment value. I know that no letters would be getting into that house unless the show producers allowed it. I was surprised that this sort of thing hasn't happened in previous seasons of the show.


----------



## Marginal (May 16, 2006)

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> What's up with Dana White is that he is running a "Reality" TV show and drama and plot twists play into the show. I think that some of the show (not the fights) is scripted to increase the entertainment value. I know that no letters would be getting into that house unless the show producers allowed it. I was surprised that this sort of thing hasn't happened in previous seasons of the show.


 
During the last two seasons Dana hasn't needed an excuse to give his rating bonanza money speech about "Who here wants to be a ****ing fighter?!?". He must've slipped that note in hoping to better amp those ratings with his famed ****ing fighter speech. He'd probably go into withdrawl if he went one season without making such a speech. 

Though since I've been thinking about it, it seems mainly like a convenient way to rebalance the teams without actuallly having to state that you're doing so.


----------



## Davejlaw (May 16, 2006)

I agree that it's probably a sneaky "reality" show way of evening the two teams. It was beginning to look like a Team Ortiz rout (I think that it was 4-1 at that point). Blowouts in sports usually kill the ratings and people get bored and change the channel. Make no mistake, as cool as MMA and the UFC may be, this TUF show is like any other show, ratings rule supreme. If you have poor Nielsen ratings your show gets pulled from Spike. If your show gets cancelled you lose $.


----------



## DavidCC (May 16, 2006)

well, to draw that out to a (sortof) logical conclusion, maybe it was Dana who told the girlfriend about the cheating.  Or, even better, maybe Dana was the one who allowed the prostitutes into the house in the first place.


----------

